# need hep with my insomnia and depression



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

Any suggestion?? 

I have to get a job in the next four weeks and am really suffering with mood swings and severe insomnia...this has gone on for a long time! 5 -htp tends to make me wired and distrurb my stomach even on a low dose...sigh 

Whenever I try st. johannes ort tea I get depressed right after...the insomnia is the worst part. currently I take sleeping pills....

Iwant to avoid getting back on anti deps but that might be my ony option to get sleep and some peace of mind.. 

My parents are trying to push it on me since it has been a major down hill slide since I got off but I have been desperate to do it another way. Ihad taken them for five years. Itook luvox and getting off of them one close to death if I have ever felt that! Three years later I have turned my life slowly upside down.....

And on top of it my money has run out and I have to get a job!!! Which is not so bad since I spend so much time obsessing on the internet ... that I make myself so much more sick BUT I need sleep and not to be apathic in my moods at least for three weeks out of every month instead of one week of every month!!

Sorry for the complaining!!!!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

L-tryptophan --- effective for both depression and insomnia! Probably similar to 5-HTP only more sustainable and longer-lasting, and without the nausea and stomach problems.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm a fan of Valerian root. I know it helps with insomnia and anxiety. I'm not sure how it works on depression.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Last week I had to drink lots of coffee because of homeworks and exams and usually I have insomnia and depression periods because of coffee.

But last week I used Hawthorn Berry and I was able to sleep.

This thing is the best among all the sedatives I have used. Valerian or Lemon Balm can increase the gaba and make you sleep but they have adverse effects on other neurotransmitters.

For example Lemon balm lowers serotonin which would make your depression worse. 

I bought mine at GNC for 8-10 box. It is pretty good. 

Hawthorn berry has proven good effects on heart and circulation. It is also good for indigestion. 

I have not tried Holy basil yet but Hawthorn works for me pretty good.


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm having the same problem as Nunni, and almost out of zolpidem with no refills, and rather tired of taking that stuff anyway. I will have to try some of these suggestions too, thank you!

Kelly - I have a bottle of Valerian root (125 mg each tablet) and have tried it a couple times for sleep/anxiety but didn't feel it worked. I am thinking I might not have taken enough. How many mg do you find an effective dose?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Valerian root smells TERRIBLY. Even if it touches your hand its hard to get the stench off of it.


----------



## fourshadoh (Feb 3, 2009)

everyone is recommending single herbs but feel a complex of relaxing herbs such as vitamin shoppes "snooze in" is much more effective being how many of these herbs are synergistic. it also has melatonin in it.

exercise is super important if you want quality sleep. if you don't exert enough energy in the day, you WILL have trouble sleeping at night. drink a red bull and hit the elliptical machine for at an hour, get a good sweat going, take a melatonin or sleep support 45 minuites before bedtime, sleep in a pitch black room without tv, drink a glass of warm milk to raise your serotonin levels, and if you still can't fall asleep, then seek professional care. But most people with sleep problems don't exercise statistically, and more so, people with sleeping problems admittingly use too much caffeine.


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

It's funny because I have problems with chronic fatigue, sleep issues, anxiety, and depression, and I have heard a million times "have you tried exercise?" as a cure for all of the above. I push myself to exercise regularly: cardio, weight training, yoga, etc, at least an hour a day, 5+ days a week, in addition to the regular taking the stairs, parking far away and walking more, etc. So then when I mention that, I get "well if you have the energy for that, you must not really have a problem". Heh.  
You're right, though, that some people would greatly reduce or eliminate their sleep problems through regular exercise.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

After sleeping 3 hours even with a double dose sleeping pill. I have awoken to my crappy neighbor who gets up at 5:30 a.m. and when she walks around my bed shakes...lovely...
Then there is the baby down stairs that screams bloody murder every morning at 8!!

Thank you all so much for the tips!!!!
I REALLY appreciate it!!! Will give some of them a try and report back!!
Thanks again for the support!!
Nunni


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

shadowsandlight said:


> I'm having the same problem as Nunni, and almost out of zolpidem with no refills, and rather tired of taking that stuff anyway. I will have to try some of these suggestions too, thank you!
> 
> Kelly - I have a bottle of Valerian root (125 mg each tablet) and have tried it a couple times for sleep/anxiety but didn't feel it worked. I am thinking I might not have taken enough. How many mg do you find an effective dose?


I take three 500 mg pills each time, so 1500 mg. It takes about an hour to kick in, so I put on the headphones and go to bed and wait.

I've noticed that if I don't go lie down within that hour, then it doesn't really work. If I stay up and watch TV or play on the computer, then I guess I miss the "sleep window" or something... :shrug

And, yes, it stinks. It smells like expired feta cheese.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Kelly. I'll try a higher dose. And yeah it smells, but I don't really care if I'm going to sleep.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Melatonin can help with sleep but can also have an adverse affect (worse sleep quality or waking up more). It makes me dream pretty vividly too.


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

nunni said:


> After sleeping 3 hours even with a double dose sleeping pill. I have awoken to my crappy neighbor who gets up at 5:30 a.m. and when she walks around my bed shakes...lovely...
> Then there is the baby down stairs that screams bloody murder every morning at 8!!


When your neighbor walks, your bed shakes? Goodness, is she made of lead??
Sometimes, living in close proximity to people can be a sleep disorder in itself!
As for the baby, earplugs might drown that out, if you can tolerate them (they hurt my ears if I wear them too long).


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Use sleep mask instead of melatonin.

Light inhibts melatonin production. If you are not using a sleep mask it makes a great difference.


----------



## PetSMiLE (Oct 17, 2007)

My routine:

Try not to work/study at least an hour before sleep
Take one valerian capsule with a cup of Organic Nighty Night Tea
Take a shower/bath before sleep. The clean feeling will help you relax. Also, as your body temperature comes back down the body slows down.
Wear socks to sleep. Poor circulation in the feet can cause sleeplessness.
Read a book. It doesn't have to be boring, but I found non-fiction to be good for sleep.
When you struggle to make it through a page, don't fight it. Just put down the book and let sleep take over!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Yesterday, I tried a morning run at 3.30am before heading to work with the idea that it will wake me up and keep my energy levels high during the daytime. Instead, after the run I felt calm, subdued and focused. I promptly dozed off of to sleep and was late to work 15 min. 

But you could try a moderate intensity run an hour before you go to bed. It may help w/ falling asleep by removing any restlessness / agitation / nervous energy.


----------

